# Electric ladyland parts



## Diynot (Aug 16, 2022)

So the fantastic @fig gifted me the awesome Electric Ladyland flanger project and I am ready to get ripping on this, but I have a couple parts questions. First I am looking for sot-8 SMD package for the TL072, correct? Secondly, where do I get a pre ripped pic for the relay? I know they are used for the VFE projects on MBP, but will Brian sell me one?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 16, 2022)

I don’t have the electric ladyland PCB so I can’t say for sure, but I thought the only PIC was the stomplfo

Of course @fig knows best though!


----------



## Diynot (Aug 16, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I don’t have the electric ladyland PCB so I can’t say for sure, but I thought the only PIC was the stomplfo
> 
> Of course @fig knows best though!


There is a spot for both the stomplfo and a pic so I presumed that the other pic was for the relay bypass switching.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 16, 2022)

Ah probably right then! I don’t recall seeing a relay bypass in chucks development thread but I see what you mean. Good luck!


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 16, 2022)

@cooder made that board, so you’ll want to ask him. I can’t remember what bypass is typically on the big noise boards.


----------



## carlinb17 (Aug 16, 2022)

Diynot said:


> So the fantastic @fig gifted me the awesome Electric Ladyland flanger project and I am ready to get ripping on this, but I have a couple parts questions. First I am looking for sot-8 SMD package for the TL072, correct? Secondly, where do I get a pre ripped pic for the relay? I know they are used for the VFE projects on MBP, but will Brian sell me one?


+1 on the stomp lfo and pic question!


----------



## Diynot (Aug 16, 2022)

@cooder where can I acquire a preprogrammed pic chip for the relay on the electric ladyland?


----------



## Diynot (Aug 16, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> +1 on the stomp lfo and pic question!


The stomplfo can be found here https://electricdruid.net/product/stomplfo/


----------



## cooder (Aug 17, 2022)

Diynot said:


> @cooder where can I acquire a preprogrammed pic chip for the relay on the electric ladyland?


Sorry I can't help you there as I'm in NZ and sending a chip overseas costs an arm and a leg for what it is..Maybe ask Mr. Fig or Chuck if they could program you one? Or get into programming them yourself with the coda fx code (use the non muting code).
hope that helps, maybe someone else can chirp into it?


----------



## cooder (Aug 17, 2022)

Diynot said:


> @cooder where can I acquire a preprogrammed pic chip for the relay on the electric ladyland?


Code to program here:
https://www.coda-effects.com/2017/02/relay-bypass-final-code.html


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

cooder said:


> Sorry I can't help you there as I'm in NZ and sending a chip overseas costs an arm and a leg for what it is..Maybe ask Mr. Fig or Chuck if they could program you one? Or get into programming them yourself with the coda fx code (use the non muting code).
> hope that helps, maybe someone else can chirp into it?


All good. Hopefully, @fig or @Chuck D. Bones can help me (and perhaps a few other Interested parties) out. If not, is it feasible to bypass the relay circuitry and install a standard stomp?


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 17, 2022)

Maybe we can start a sub-forum for this build hahaha. @fig graciously sent me one of these boards as well. I'm really not sure what I'm even looking at for most of it hahah. So the Stomplfo chip is the one I need for the LFO, the PIC is for what? Just the relay switching? I thought that's what the EA2-5NU was for? Thanks @cooder for a great looking project and thanks @fig for your always playing the best Santa ever!


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Maybe we can start a sub-forum for this build hahaha. @fig graciously sent me one of these boards as well. I'm really not sure what I'm even looking at for most of it hahah. So the Stomplfo chip is the one I need for the LFO, the PIC is for what? Just the relay switching? I thought that's what the EA2-5NU was for? Thanks @cooder for a great looking project and thanks @fig for your always playing the best Santa ever!


Yeah, the relay behavior is controlled by the pic chip code. Pedalpcb relays use an attiny chip while VFE uses a pic.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 17, 2022)

Definitely subscribing to this thread. I'd love to build this thing too!


----------



## fig (Aug 17, 2022)

Hello. 

My apologies for a lack of transparency & information in regards to a certain pcb some of you may have received.

I’m working on getting the necessary bits together, so please be patient. That pcb does _not_ have a sell-by date so you’re good (apart from knowing it’s there and driving you nuts thing). 

A circuit wizard is graciously programming PICs and I’ll round up enough LFO doodads. You may be on your own with relays but I’ll see what I can find. Meanwhile, there is a whole thread on this build…






						This Week on the Breadboard: The 'lectric Mama Flanger
					

I wanted to build something using the recently acquired V3207D and MN3102 chips, so here's the first pedal out of the gate.  It's a flanger based on the EHX Electric Mistress, with some updates and mods.  I remember tracing an Electric Mistress back in '77.  The design is both minimalist and...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




Again, my apologies for any confusion I have emanated.  🥺

Now go build something…….._else! 🤪_


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 17, 2022)

fig said:


> Now go build something…….._else! 🤪_


I don't think that's gonna be a problem for me......... Thanks @fig!


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

Thanks @fig for the update. I need to check my IC stock since I think I have a spare Stomplfo. But but, this is the only board I have at the moment (pending delivery of another Parasit order)!


----------



## fig (Aug 17, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Thanks @fig for the update. I need to check my IC stock since I think I have a spare Stomplfo. But but, this is the only board I have at the moment (pending delivery of another Parasit order)!


We can’t have that….what would you like to build?


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

fig said:


> We can’t have that….what would you like to build?


Ha. I’m holding out for the Ringtone board to be released.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 17, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Ha. I’m holding out for the Ringtone board to be released.


you and me both. you and me both.


----------



## fig (Aug 17, 2022)

I hate my ringtone, but it’s one of those things you just can’t get around to changing.…and if you DO, then you don’t recognize the new one and miss that callback from the cable company you’ve been in queue for over three weeks about the outage….………

……oh THAT ringtone! We shall have yon boards before the next fortnight I presume fair lads.


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

fig said:


> ……oh THAT ringtone! We shall have yon boards before the next fortnight I presume fair lads.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 17, 2022)

fig said:


> I hate my ringtone, but it’s one of those things you just can’t get around to changing.…and if you DO, then you don’t recognize the new one and miss that callback from the cable company you’ve been in queue for over three weeks about the outage….………


My ringtone is pretty unmistakable, since I recorded it myself. If you want a new ringtone, no better way to recognize it than for it to be your own playing


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

Also for those following this thread in anticipation of parts acquisition, I checked Mouser and they do have the relays in stock:


			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/KEMET/EA2-5NU?qs=UeqeubEbzTX2QGWq8LyCiw%3D%3D&mgh=1&gclid=CjwKCAjwo_KXBhAaEiwA2RZ8hAKvkGOctZjrVUoAwl0FPRnujNKF4i1nwQxi3wN1llQthDNuzYaDlxoCtL8QAvD_BwE


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 17, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Fingers crossed.View attachment 30846


If I had a cat it would probably be annoyed already by the tons of other ring mods I use, but I wholeheartedly agree with this sentiment. @PedalPCB bring on the ringtone! we promise we can handle it. 😉


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> My ringtone is pretty unmistakable, since I recorded it myself. If you want a new ringtone, no better way to recognize it than for it to be your own playing


My playing entices my cat to come in and try to sharpen his claws on my amps🤬. Think maybe he is trying to tell me something


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 17, 2022)

Diynot said:


> My playing entices my cat to come in and try to sharpen his claws on my amps🤬. Think maybe he is trying to tell me something


I think he's trying to tell you that he's a big fan of the kinks. or maybe that you need to build a Torns Peaker


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 17, 2022)

You guys leave your ringer on?


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

fig said:


> A circuit wizard is graciously programming PICs and I’ll round up enough LFO doodads.


I only have a taplfo🥺. Sometimes I order way more than I need and then there are those times when it’s a bare minimum order. No real rhyme or reason.


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> You guys leave your ringer on?


Nah, if I miss your call and you think it’s important, I will listen to the VM that I would expect you to leave to determine whether it’s actually important or not


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

I have the urge to change the title of this thread to “Electric Lady Parts” a subdivision of Electric Love……


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 17, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> You guys leave your ringer on?


It’s off 99% of the time. If I’m away from my phone and expecting a call I’ll turn it back on. Same with my text tone— it’s nearly always muted, which is a shame since it’s a pretty rad text tone (actually I have a few– there’s the general one, and then I have a specific one for each of my family members and my next door neighbor)


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 17, 2022)

This is my phone ringtone.

I bet that @Bricksnbeatles is probably the only person to recognize what it is. (No it's not a Steely Dan tune...haha)


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 17, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> This is my phone ringtone.
> 
> I bet that @Bricksnbeatles is probably the only person to recognize what it is. (No it's not a Steely Dan tune...haha)


Sounds like something from ELP’s “Ladies and Gentlemen” live album. Not 100% sure tho


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 17, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Sounds like something from ELP’s “Ladies and Gentlemen” live album. Not 100% sure tho


Close, it's the album version of Emerson, Lake and Palmers "Karn Evil 9 - 3rd Impression" from Brain Salad Surgery.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Aug 17, 2022)

Diynot said:


> I have the urge to change the title of this thread to “Electric Lady Parts” a subdivision of Electric Love……



I was about to say that I only clicked on this thread because I read it as "electric ladyparts land." 

Disappointing.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 17, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Close, it's the album version of Emerson, Lake and Palmers "Karn Evil 9 - 3rd Impression" from Brain Salad Surgery.


Ah yeah! It’s been a while since I listened to that one. Forgot how much of a “live” sound much of the album has. I’ll post my ringtones later and see if anyone can guess em


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I was about to say that I only clicked on this thread because I read it as "electric ladyparts land."
> 
> Disappointing.






Man these threads devolve quickly


----------



## Diynot (Aug 17, 2022)

@PedalPCB can the EA2-5snj that you have in the shop be used in place of the EA2-5NU called for in this project? I don’t see any meaningful differences in the datasheets, but want to be sure for the edification of the group


----------



## Robert (Aug 17, 2022)

EA2-5SNJ is latching, EA2-5NU is non-latching.  The S denotes *S*ingle-Coil Latching.


----------



## fig (Aug 17, 2022)

yeah, I don’t think you want latching, as the relay switching is handled by the PIC…..I tink.


----------



## Diynot (Aug 18, 2022)

Robert said:


> EA2-5SNJ is latching, EA2-5NU is non-latching.  The S denotes *S*ingle-Coil Latching.


Welp, that’s def a meaningful difference.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 19, 2022)

Robert said:


> EA2-5SNJ is latching, EA2-5NU is non-latching.  The S denotes *S*ingle-Coil Latching.


So I want the EA2-5SNJ for my Strat and the EA2-5NU for my ... I just realised I don't have a humbucker guitar... even my SG is single coils.

So EA2-5SNJ it is then, and, OH! Can I still play fingerstyle or do I HAVE to use a PIC?

Oh, wait... My BC Rich Bich has humbuckers.

Never mind.


----------



## DAJE (Sep 20, 2022)

I've gone over the PCB and created a BoM for this PCB.

I'll fix the errors or omissions if you find any, please feel free to check because I'm a guitar/bass player, not an electrical engineer, and I have a very limited understanding of how any of this actually works.

(34 resistors)
1    68
1    470
1    680
2    1k
1    3k3
3    4k7
1    5k1
2    5k6
1    6k8
1    7k5
4    10k
1    24k
1    39k
4    47k
1    51k
1    56k
1    68k
5    100k
1    1m
1    2m2

(33 caps)
1    47p
2    100p
1    150pf
1    390pf
2    1n
1    3n3
2    4n7
1    5n6
4    10n
3    22n
1    33n
3    100n
3    220n
2    1u (film box)
1    3u3
2    47u
3    100u

(various other bits)
5    B100K
1    C100K
2    100K trim

1    820uH inductor

1    1N5817
3    1N4148

1    2N3904
1    2N5087
1    2N7000
2    78L05

1    StompLFO
1    EA2-5NU
1    PIC12F675
1    LM311
1    V3102
1    V3207
2    SMD TL072 (SOIC-8)


----------

